# Woodloch Pines / Hawley



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

Taking the family to Woodloch Pines in a couple of weeks (I believe the town is Hawley, PA). Wondering whether I should bring the MTB or the Road bike?? Any guidance would be gratly appreciated!


----------

